# غرائب في أجسامنا



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يناير 2009)

(1) الجزء الوحيد من الجسم الأنسان الذي لا يصله الدم هو قرينه العين

(2) يتنفس الأنسان 16 مره في الدقيقة

(3) الأذن اليمنى أقوى سماع من الأذن اليسرى بصفه عامه

(4) يشرب الفرد الواحد في العام مقدار طنين من الماء

(5) يتكون مخ الأنسان من 14 الف مليون خليه عصبيه

(6) عدد كرات الدم الحمراء في جسم الأنسان 25 بليون كريه

(7) يبلغ طول شريان الأنسان 600 الف كيلو متر
​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (5 يناير 2009)

*ايه ياستي الحلاوه دي*
*علي العموم شكرا *
*انا علي كده لو فردت شرياني اوصل اسكندريه واشيل شويه للرجوع ههههههههههههه*


----------



## amjad-ri (5 يناير 2009)

*


			(5) يتكون مخ الأنسان من 14 الف مليون خليه عصبيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



واو

كلهم انا شايلهم

اشكرك يا رب

شكرا على الموضوع

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يناير 2009)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> *ايه ياستي الحلاوه دي*
> *علي العموم شكرا *
> *انا علي كده لو فردت شرياني اوصل اسكندريه واشيل شويه للرجوع ههههههههههههه*


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحفة انت

ميرسي لمرورك الحلوووو​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يناير 2009)

amjad-ri قال:


> _*واو*_​
> _*كلهم انا شايلهم*_​
> _*اشكرك يا رب*_​
> _*شكرا على الموضوع*_​
> ...


 
شايلهم لية يا امجد

لا استخدمهم يا امجد مش هايبوظوا ماتخفش

هههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي لمرورك الحلووووووووو​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (5 يناير 2009)

شكرا يا فراشة على المعلومات
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يناير 2009)

ميرسي حبيبتي على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## جيلان (5 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى يا فروش تحفة الواد جاى فى الطريق ده مش عارفة هيوصل امتى هههههههههه*


----------



## fouad78 (5 يناير 2009)

> (2) يتنفس الأنسان 16 مره في الدقيقة



صار عشر دقايق مش عارف أتنفس وأنا بعد كم مرة
مير سي عالموضعوع الجميل​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يناير 2009)

> (7) يبلغ طول شريان الأنسان 600 الف كيلو متر



*دي اغرب معلومة اسمعها بحياتي..سبحان الله 
مرسي يا قمرررررررر*


----------



## جيلان (5 يناير 2009)

*ايون يا فؤاد جربت اعملها تعبت بردوا
لما الواحد بيركز على حاجة بيعملها مش بيعرف يعملها
جرب امسك ازازة مية وقول انا هشرب ازاى المية دى هتنزل وهتمشى ازاى وازاى بقدر ابلعها واعد فكر وركز بتعمل ايه هتلاقى نفسك مش عارف تشرب*


----------



## fouad78 (5 يناير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ايون يا فؤاد جربت اعملها تعبت بردوا
> لما الواحد بيركز على حاجة بيعملها مش بيعرف يعملها
> جرب امسك ازازة مية وقول انا هشرب ازاى المية دى هتنزل وهتمشى ازاى وازاى بقدر ابلعها واعد فكر وركز بتعمل ايه هتلاقى نفسك مش عارف تشرب*



ههههههههههههه هو كده حصل معايا بس خلاص بطلت لأني تعبت 30:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يناير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ميرسى يا فروش تحفة الواد جاى فى الطريق ده مش عارفة هيوصل امتى هههههههههه*


ههههههههههههههه​ 
لو هايمشي ورا شريانة يوصل على شهر 8 انشاء الله​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يناير 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> صار عشر دقايق مش عارف أتنفس وأنا بعد كم مرة​
> 
> مير سي عالموضعوع الجميل​


 فعلا صعبة انك تجربها لنفسك

خللي حد يعدلك وانت نايم

ههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *دي اغرب معلومة اسمعها بحياتي..سبحان الله
> مرسي يا قمرررررررر*


 فعلا حكمتك يا رب

ميرسي يا قمر على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## جيلان (5 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههه​
> لو هايمشي ورا شريانة يوصل على شهر 8 انشاء الله​



*يا لهوى يعنى مش هيلحق كلالا فى شهر 2 :t9:*


----------



## just member (5 يناير 2009)

(7) يبلغ طول شريان الأنسان 600 الف كيلو متر

اهى دى بقى معلومة زى العسل
وجميلة 
وجديدة بلنسبة لناس كتير
شكرا ليكى يا فراشتنا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يناير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *يا لهوى يعنى مش هيلحق كلالا فى شهر 2 :t9:*


 ولا حتى امها هاتكون سافرت تصيف

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يناير 2009)

come with me قال:


> (7) يبلغ طول شريان الأنسان 600 الف كيلو متر​
> 
> اهى دى بقى معلومة زى العسل
> وجميلة
> ...


 ميرسي يا جوجو يا عسل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## جيلان (5 يناير 2009)

*يا لهوى بتصيفى فى شهر ستة وتسبينى امتحن لوحدى *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يناير 2009)

يبت دا 8 شهر ستة

اللللللللللطم

ههههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> (1) الجزء الوحيد من الجسم الأنسان الذي لا يصله الدم هو قرينه العين
> 
> (2) يتنفس الأنسان 16 مره في الدقيقة
> 
> ...



*معلومات جميله يا فراشتى بس مش عارفه ليه حاسه انى سمعت عكس المعلومه رقم 3 :t9:
ميررررررسى يا قمررررر وربنا معاكى​*


----------



## جيلان (5 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يبت دا 8 شهر ستة
> 
> اللللللللللطم
> 
> ههههههههههه​



*ههههههههههههههههههه
عسل يا فروش*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يناير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *معلومات جميله يا فراشتى بس مش عارفه ليه حاسه انى سمعت عكس المعلومه رقم 3 :t9:​*
> 
> *ميررررررسى يا قمررررر وربنا معاكى*​


 اللي تشوفة يا دون نمشية

ههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع يا قمررررررر​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يناير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *عسل يا فروش*


لا انا بصل​ 
انتي اللي عسل​


----------



## جيلان (6 يناير 2009)

*بصى يا دونا انا زيك بردوا سمعت العكس
بس الى اعرفه ان الاذن اليمنى بتسمع الاصوات كويس ( الحديث يعنى ) لكن الاذن اليسرى بتسمع النغمات الموسيقية احسن
بس بصفة عامة الاذن اليسرى اقوى*


----------



## fouad78 (6 يناير 2009)

على ما أتذكر مرة سمعت ان الأذن اليمنى تسمع أحسن الصوت الرئيسي
والأذن اليسرى ما بتسمع الصوت الرئيسي واضح بس تسمع الصوت الثانوي اوضح
يعني إذا شخص بيحكي معي وفي صوت بعيد بدي أسمعلو وما بدي اسمع للي يحكي معي أسكر اذني اليميين واسمع باليسار بشان أسمع الصوت البعيد أحسن
على ما أظني هيك كانت المعلومة​


----------



## مورا مارون (6 يناير 2009)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 يناير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *بصى يا دونا انا زيك بردوا سمعت العكس*
> *بس الى اعرفه ان الاذن اليمنى بتسمع الاصوات كويس ( الحديث يعنى ) لكن الاذن اليسرى بتسمع النغمات الموسيقية احسن*
> *بس بصفة عامة الاذن اليسرى اقوى*


 



fouad78 قال:


> على ما أتذكر مرة سمعت ان الأذن اليمنى تسمع أحسن الصوت الرئيسي​
> والأذن اليسرى ما بتسمع الصوت الرئيسي واضح بس تسمع الصوت الثانوي اوضح
> يعني إذا شخص بيحكي معي وفي صوت بعيد بدي أسمعلو وما بدي اسمع للي يحكي معي أسكر اذني اليميين واسمع باليسار بشان أسمع الصوت البعيد أحسن
> 
> على ما أظني هيك كانت المعلومة​


 



مورا مارون قال:


>


 
الف شكر لمروركم اخوتي ولتعليقاتكم في الموضوع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية

شكرااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يباركك اختي

سلام المسيح


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 يناير 2009)

> (7) يبلغ طول شريان الأنسان 600 الف كيلو مت



*علي كدة لما نزار قباني قال 
قاتلتي ترقص حافية القدمين في شرياني 
كان  مش بيقول صورة جمالية  بقة  دي كانت حقيقة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسي يا فوشي​*


----------



## Rosetta (17 يناير 2009)

> (3) الأذن اليمنى أقوى سماع من الأذن اليسرى بصفه عامه



*فعلا دي انا لاحظتها... انا بسمع باليمين اوضح من اليسار..​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> فراشة مسيحية
> 
> شكرااااا على المعلومات القيمة
> 
> ...


 شكرا يا كليم على مرورك الرائع​


rgaa luswa قال:


> *علي كدة لما نزار قباني قال​*
> *قاتلتي ترقص حافية القدمين في شرياني *
> *كان مش بيقول صورة جمالية بقة دي كانت حقيقة *
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 ههههههههههههههههه
ايوة صح​


red rose88 قال:


> *فعلا دي انا لاحظتها... انا بسمع باليمين اوضح من اليسار..​*


 وانا برضة​


----------



## totty (20 يناير 2009)

*بتاعه النفس دى تعبتنى وعماله اكح دلوقتى
هههههههههههههه
عبيطه انا
ميرسى يا فراشتنا يا جميله*​


----------



## Ferrari (20 يناير 2009)

ميرسي يا فراشة على المعلومات الحلوة دى

الرب يباركِك

​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (20 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى يا فرووووووووشة
معلومات جميلة
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 يناير 2009)

totty قال:


> *بتاعه النفس دى تعبتنى وعماله اكح دلوقتى*
> 
> *هههههههههههههه*
> *عبيطه انا*​
> *ميرسى يا فراشتنا يا جميله*


 


Ferrari قال:


> ميرسي يا فراشة على المعلومات الحلوة دى
> 
> 
> الرب يباركِك
> ​


​


+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ميرسى يا فرووووووووشة​*
> *معلومات جميلة*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​




ميرسي يا جماعة نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 يناير 2009)

*ايه الجمال ده يا فروش بجد معلومات حلوه*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يناير 2009)

ميرسي يا كوكي يا عسل​


----------



## KARL (23 يناير 2009)

_شكرا يا فراشه على المواضيع الجامده دى_​


----------



## twety (24 يناير 2009)

معلومات جديدة ثانكس ياقمر


----------



## المجدلية (24 يناير 2009)

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل دة ..... سلام المسيح


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يناير 2009)

KARL قال:


> _شكرا يا فراشه على المواضيع الجامده دى_​


 


twety قال:


> معلومات جديدة ثانكس ياقمر


 


Naglaa_y قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل دة ..... سلام المسيح


 ميرسي ليكم على مروركم الجميل في الموضوع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## God _ servant (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا علي المعلومات الجميله دي


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (25 فبراير 2009)

معلومات جميله جدا يافراشه


----------



## جيلان (21 مارس 2009)

*يُفك من التثبيت
ميرسى يا قمرة على مجهودك وابقى هاتلنا الواد كيرو يلعب فى القسم شوية هههههه*


----------



## وليم تل (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا فراشة
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 مارس 2009)

*المعلومات حلوة كتير ومفيدة
تسلم ايديكى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## merna lovejesus (21 مارس 2009)

ميرسى كتيييييييييييير على المعلومات


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 مارس 2009)

god _ servant قال:


> شكرا علي المعلومات الجميله دي


 


مارلين ابراهيم قال:


> معلومات جميله جدا يافراشه


 


جيلان قال:


> *يُفك من التثبيت*
> *ميرسى يا قمرة على مجهودك وابقى هاتلنا الواد كيرو يلعب فى القسم شوية هههههه*


 



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا فراشة
> 
> على المعلومات الرائعة​
> ودمتى بود


 



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *المعلومات حلوة كتير ومفيدة​​*​​
> 
> _*تسلم ايديكى وربنا يباركك*_​






merna lovejesus قال:


> ميرسى كتيييييييييييير على المعلومات


ميرسي ليكم يا جماعة 

ميرسي لردودكم الجميلة المشجعة

​


----------

